

Making the Case for Eating Fruit - zzzeek
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/31/making-the-case-for-eating-fruit/?src=me&ref=general&_r=0

======
zzzeek
I find this article interesting as I have a vague recollection of some paleo-
types on here equating eating an apple to eating a candy bar. "It's the same
amount of sugar!" they naively say.

